# Richard Hill



## rrjcahill (May 16, 2011)

We are renovating our new home and therefore have a lot of rubbish to clear away. What is needed is to find a Skip Hire company. Does anyone know of a Skip Hire Company near castelo branco or Pampilhosa Da serrs please?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

rrjcahill said:


> We are renovating our new home and therefore have a lot of rubbish to clear away. What is needed is to find a Skip Hire company. Does anyone know of a Skip Hire Company near castelo branco or Pampilhosa Da serrs please?


You'll be lucky, skips tend to be in major cities, you need to ask at your local builders yard or cafe for a man with a truck.


----------

